# Kvaratskhelia al Napoli: c'è l'accordo.



## admin (2 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Pedullà, il Napoli ha perfezionato con il Rubin l'accordo per il trasferimento di Kvaratskhelia (che era stato accostato anche al Milan). Operazione da circa 10 mln di euro.


----------



## kipstar (2 Aprile 2022)

eh...se si inserisce ... secondo me è un gran bel giocatore.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, il Napoli ha perfezionato con il Rubin l'accordo per il trasferimento di Kvaratskhelia (che era stato accostato anche al Milan). Operazione da circa 10 mln di euro.


Questo è fortissimo, me ne innamorai subito. Poi come sempre bisogna vedere come si adatta alla serie A ma mezzi tecnici clamorosi


----------



## ROQ (2 Aprile 2022)

sarebbe da prendere subito anche se non è proprio una ala dx ma credo potrebbe adattarsi, di sicuro preferisco lui a 10 che Berardi a 30 ...


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Aprile 2022)

credo giochi a sinistra... sostituto di insigne e ci sta.
noi li abbiamo già leao e rebic


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è fortissimo, me ne innamorai subito. Poi come sempre bisogna vedere come si adatta alla serie A ma mezzi tecnici clamorosi



Hai ragione, molto talentuoso, ma diciamocela tutta: i calciatori sovietici fanno sempre tanta tanta fatica ad impattare nel nostro campionato. 

Noi abbiamo avuto la fortuna di vedere l'unico che è venuto nel calcio che conta a fare il fenomeno, Andriy.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Aprile 2022)

Potenzialmente a me questo piace parecchio, lo avevo già scritto.
Non significa che sarà un crack ma a me piace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, molto talentuoso, ma diciamocela tutta: i calciatori sovietici fanno sempre tanta tanta fatica ad impattare nel nostro campionato.
> 
> Noi abbiamo avuto la fortuna di vedere l'unico che è venuto nel calcio che conta a fare il fenomeno, Andriy.


Si ma c’è una spiegazione.
Tecnicamente buonissimo, in un corpo da robot allenato come il più duro dei Marines.
Quando intervistiamo i suoi compagni del primo anno in rossonero parlano di un ragazzo che faceva fatica dopo 4/5 ore di allenamento. Gli altri erano arrivati al limite e lui era appena entrato “in forma”. Quindi si, concordo con te ma parliamo di un super uomo, uno che si è allenato come un matto prima di arrivare in una serie A dove poteva risparmiarsi e andava comunque al doppio degli altri. Poi c’è anche l etica fuori dal campo, la testa e mille altri aspetti. Lui li aveva tutti e giocava in un Milan stellare, cosa da non sottovalutare, faccio sempre l esempio di Piatek o Kalinic, mettili in questo Milan e fanno 15/20 gol all anno.


----------



## unbreakable (2 Aprile 2022)

io sapevo che era tornato in georgia


----------



## princeps (2 Aprile 2022)

Per me grande colpo, spero di sbagliarmi, non lo conosco molto bene ma per me questo ragazzo ha davvero talento: non è un saelemakers qualunque


----------



## Roger84 (2 Aprile 2022)

Gran bel giocatore!


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pedullà, il Napoli ha perfezionato con il Rubin l'accordo per il trasferimento di Kvaratskhelia (che era stato accostato anche al Milan). Operazione da circa 10 mln di euro.


Io darei almeno 5 punti di penalizzazione al Napoli. Non si può andare a regalare 01 mln ad un club russo!
Ovviamente da scontare in questo campionato !  

Parlando di calcio, questo e un acquisto super.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma c’è una spiegazione.
> Tecnicamente buonissimo, in un corpo da robot allenato come il più duro dei Marines.
> Quando intervistiamo i suoi compagni del primo anno in rossonero parlano di un ragazzo che faceva fatica dopo 4/5 ore di allenamento. Gli altri erano arrivati al limite e lui era appena entrato “in forma”. Quindi si, concordo con te ma parliamo di un super uomo, uno che si è allenato come un matto prima di arrivare in una serie A dove poteva risparmiarsi e andava comunque al doppio degli altri. Poi c’è anche l etica fuori dal campo, la testa e mille altri aspetti. Lui li aveva tutti e giocava in un Milan stellare, cosa da non sottovalutare, faccio sempre l esempio di Piatek o Kalinic, mettili in questo Milan e fanno 15/20 gol all anno.


piatek o kalinic non segnerebbero manco al city o psg


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> piatek o kalinic non segnerebbero manco al city o psg


E invece no, un campione farebbe 30 gol loro 15 ma segnerebbero comunque


----------



## ROQ (2 Aprile 2022)

A sx potrebbe giocare pure Origi come vice Leao se per questo, questo cmq qualche volta ha giocato anche a dx, si abbiamo Rebic, e pure Saelemaekers, che per vari motivi vendere entrambi, qualcosa ci fai


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E invece no, un campione farebbe 30 gol loro 15 ma segnerebbero comunque



non ne sono affatto convinto


----------



## uolfetto (2 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma c’è una spiegazione.
> Tecnicamente buonissimo, in un corpo da robot allenato come il più duro dei Marines.
> Quando intervistiamo i suoi compagni del primo anno in rossonero parlano di un ragazzo che faceva fatica dopo 4/5 ore di allenamento. Gli altri erano arrivati al limite e lui era appena entrato “in forma”. Quindi si, concordo con te ma parliamo di un super uomo, uno che si è allenato come un matto prima di arrivare in una serie A dove poteva risparmiarsi e andava comunque al doppio degli altri. Poi c’è anche l etica fuori dal campo, la testa e mille altri aspetti. Lui li aveva tutti e giocava in un Milan stellare, cosa da non sottovalutare, faccio sempre l esempio di Piatek o Kalinic, mettili in questo Milan e fanno 15/20 gol all anno.



In questo ottimo Milan 20 gol faticano a farli Giroud e Ibra sommati insieme, permettimi di dubitare fortemente che li farebbero Piatek o Kalinic.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma c’è una spiegazione.
> Tecnicamente buonissimo, in un corpo da robot allenato come il più duro dei Marines.
> Quando intervistiamo i suoi compagni del primo anno in rossonero parlano di un ragazzo che faceva fatica dopo 4/5 ore di allenamento. Gli altri erano arrivati al limite e lui era appena entrato “in forma”. Quindi si, concordo con te ma parliamo di un super uomo, uno che si è allenato come un matto prima di arrivare in una serie A dove poteva risparmiarsi e andava comunque al doppio degli altri. Poi c’è anche l etica fuori dal campo, la testa e mille altri aspetti. Lui li aveva tutti e giocava in un Milan stellare, cosa da non sottovalutare, faccio sempre l esempio di Piatek o Kalinic, mettili in questo Milan e fanno 15/20 gol all anno.


Penso che se un giocatore è forte alla lunga si vede a prescindere dal contesto, quei due da te citati in questo Milan portavano le borraccie entrambi a Ibra 40enne.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E invece no, un campione farebbe 30 gol loro 15 ma segnerebbero comunque


Un campione può fare anche 5 gol ma decisivi…Immobile fa 30 gol al anno poi sparisce nelle partite che contano.


----------



## sampapot (3 Aprile 2022)

lo avevo fatto presente anch'io qua sul forum...tecnicamente ottimo giocatore...se poi è vero che lo hanno pagato solo 10 milioni, hanno fatto un affare...per me può giocare in qualsiasi posizione dietro alla punta, sarebbe stato un bell'upgrade si Messias o Diaz (entrambi in prestito n.d.r.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Un campione può fare anche 5 gol ma decisivi…Immobile fa 30 gol al anno poi sparisce nelle partite che contano.


Guarda Giroud, nelle partite importanti fino ad adesso c'è sempre stato.


----------



## ilPresidente (3 Aprile 2022)

Tecnicamente molto buono. Ibrido esterno / trequartista. 
La cosa che suona strana é solo una: non é un talento sconosciuto perché già l’anno scorso era molto chiacchierato e veri top club lo monitoravano, quindi é da anni sui taccuini di mezza Europa, ma nonostante talento e tecnica ora sembra già destinato a una squadra come il Napoli. Perché serve un ‘rilancio’ in una tappa intermedia di una carriera?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma c’è una spiegazione.
> Tecnicamente buonissimo, in un corpo da robot allenato come il più duro dei Marines.
> Quando intervistiamo i suoi compagni del primo anno in rossonero parlano di un ragazzo che faceva fatica dopo 4/5 ore di allenamento. Gli altri erano arrivati al limite e lui era appena entrato “in forma”. Quindi si, concordo con te ma parliamo di un super uomo, uno che si è allenato come un matto prima di arrivare in una serie A dove poteva risparmiarsi e andava comunque al doppio degli altri. Poi c’è anche l etica fuori dal campo, la testa e mille altri aspetti. Lui li aveva tutti e giocava in un Milan stellare, cosa da non sottovalutare, faccio sempre l esempio di Piatek o Kalinic, mettili in questo Milan e fanno 15/20 gol all anno.


Gli allenamenti di Lobanovsky erano massacranti e comunque ha fatto rendere al massimo giocatori che non erano campioni assoluti... Figurarsi quello che è riuscito a combinare con un giocatore come Sheva. Per Sheva Lobanovsky è stato l'allenatore giusto al momento giusto.


----------

